# شرح للميكروكنترولر pic للمهندس احمد سمير فايد



## ahmedamer777 (19 يوليو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


ده شرح لميكروكنترولر pic 
كتبها المهندس احمد سمير فايد

احمد سمير.rar - 26.9 Mb​


----------



## mohamedshahen (19 يوليو 2011)

ممكن لو سمحت تتكتب ترتيب الملفات 
عشان بس اعرف ابدا منين واكمل منين وانهي منين
واكون شااااااااااااااااااااااااكر جدا


----------



## يزن_ميكاترونكس (19 يوليو 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير أخوي


----------



## ابو نور وبس (20 يناير 2013)

ممكن لو سمحت تتكتب ترتيب الملفات علشان بس اعرف ابدا منين واكمل منين وانهي منين واكون شااااااااااااااااااااااااكر جداااااااااااااااااا[/quote]


----------



## srmuhaned (30 أكتوبر 2013)

ممتاز


----------



## eng.smile22 (13 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## aboselmy (19 مارس 2015)

لو سمحت يا جماعة .. عاوز اعرف اسم البرنامج المستخدم في عملية البرمجة واستخراج ملف hexa منه ايه ؟


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (19 مارس 2015)

رغم أن هذا يخص قسم الحاسبات لكن هناك العديد من البرامج أشهرها
miKroElektronika

و بروتس و من ميكرو تشيب نفسها


----------



## فادى علاء (26 سبتمبر 2015)

رائع


----------



## alaa_fadhel (22 مارس 2018)

احسنت


----------



## engineer (28 مارس 2018)

مغلق لتلف الرابط


----------

